# How to knit a Queen sized blanket



## jessier (May 24, 2013)

I would very much like to knit a queen sized blanket I can only find ones to crochet. I would like it with a pattern something like the feather and fan pattern or fairilse. I have never knitted a blanket before so I definitely need a pattern. The wool would have to be machine washable and not to thick. I remember knitting with Paton's Jet that is the thickest I have ever used from memory that is 12ply that would be thick enough. I know that some of you will think that a lace pattern not very practical for a bed but it would be on top of my other blankets. Thank you I am looking forward to reading what you all have to say. Jessie


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Measure to see how large you actually want the blanket and then pick the pattern you like. Most pattern directories will tell you that a certain pattern needs to be a multiple of x no. of stitches + another number, usually one, to have the pattern work out. You can then se what the measurement is for one pattern repeat and multiply till you get the blanket width you want.... then knit as long as you want.... I would then measure how far your get on one skein of yarn so that you van adjust your yarn purchase while it is still available. Always better to have too much than too little.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

jessier said:


> I would very much like to knit a queen sized blanket I can only find ones to crochet. I would like it with a pattern something like the feather and fan pattern or fairilse. I have never knitted a blanket before so I definitely need a pattern. The wool would have to be machine washable and not to thick. I remember knitting with Paton's Jet that is the thickest I have ever used from memory that is 12ply that would be thick enough. I know that some of you will think that a lace pattern not very practical for a bed but it would be on top of my other blankets. Thank you I am looking forward to reading what you all have to say. Jessie


That is a huge undertaking. You would need a very long circular needle to hold all the stitches required for a queen size blanket. If you can manage it as it grows, good luck to you. Feather and Fan is a perfect pattern.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

You might consider making strips instead of one whole!

Then when all the strips are finished, you seam them together and Voila!!

I just finished a whole but then stopped short - it was very heavy and I had hoped it would be the type of item to snuggle under when watching tv.

Cutting it short means that it can be used to snuggle but then also across the bed at the foot, over other blankets.


----------



## Dayna9559 (Jun 24, 2013)

Why can't you do it in panels to make it more manageable?


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

That is very ambitious but would be beautiful! As long as you pick a pattern that has straight edges, you could knit it in panels and then stitch the panels together. There are some pattern books in the stores like Michaels and Joann that have patterns for afghans knit in panels. You could adapt the pattern to make it big enough. I think if you knit it all in one set of needles, it will get very heavy to turn! But your arms will get a workout!


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Just a thought: If you make a queen size blanket of a bulky yarn, it will be quite heavy. I have a pattern called Heirloom Afghan which can be made to any size, because the pattern is based on only 29 stitches, and three pattern rows. It is knitted in strips that are as long as you want the blanket to be, and then the strips are then sewn together for whatever size you want. This method keeps you from having the increasing weight of the entire piece in your lap, or on a large table before you, as it grows in size.

If you are interested, I can post the simple pattern for you.



jessier said:


> I would very much like to knit a queen sized blanket I can only find ones to crochet. I would like it with a pattern something like the feather and fan pattern or fairilse. I have never knitted a blanket before so I definitely need a pattern. The wool would have to be machine washable and not to thick. I remember knitting with Paton's Jet that is the thickest I have ever used from memory that is 12ply that would be thick enough. I know that some of you will think that a lace pattern not very practical for a bed but it would be on top of my other blankets. Thank you I am looking forward to reading what you all have to say. Jessie


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Boy, I would love to see that pattern myself. Also, do you have a pic of the blanket?


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit a lacy pattern in panels and join them together later.
Dreamweaver has explained how to get the width.
Feather and fan is an easy pattern to memorize and is very pretty.
I once knitted a queen size bedspread. It was done in aran weight and was very slippery. In the end I separated it into two halves and use them as afgans. With a lighter yarn and lacy pattern you should not have a problem.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello, again. I once made a full size afghan of rose color Red Heart yarn, and it is still very nice. Has been laundered several times. This is the way I made it. I could not have finished it had I tried to make the entire width on a long circular needle. 
Click "Download" to see printed directions for the three-row pattern.

I finished by making fringe on the downward points of the chevrons, on each end. If making a crib afghan, I omit the fringe.



jessier said:


> I would very much like to knit a queen sized blanket I can only find ones to crochet. I would like it with a pattern something like the feather and fan pattern or fairilse. I have never knitted a blanket before so I definitely need a pattern. The wool would have to be machine washable and not to thick. I remember knitting with Paton's Jet that is the thickest I have ever used from memory that is 12ply that would be thick enough. I know that some of you will think that a lace pattern not very practical for a bed but it would be on top of my other blankets. Thank you I am looking forward to reading what you all have to say. Jessie


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

In America, the "standard" sizes for blankets are as follows:
Crib: 45 by 60 inches 
Twin: 66 by 90 inches 
Double: 80 by 90 inches 
Queen: 90 by 90 to 100 inches 
King: 108 by 90 to 100 inches

Cast on a multiple of 18 stitches.
Feather and Fan Stitch 
http://www.thedietdiary.com/blog/lucia/1069

My Knitted Feather & Fan Afghans
http://www.choosingvoluntarysimplicity.com/my-knitted-feather-fan-afghans/


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

They both are beautiful. You both also do great work.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

This one is called Lots of Love Grandma's afghan. It is Feather and Fan and is easy to do.
http--www.kraemeryarns.com-patterns-pdfs-37.pdf


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Clickers said:


> This one is called Lots of Love Grandma's afghan. It is Feather and Fan and is easy to do.
> http--www.kraemeryarns.com-patterns-pdfs-37.pdf


Link didn't work...try this one
http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/ViewPdf.aspx?PatternIdnt=37


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Link didn't work...try this one
> http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/ViewPdf.aspx?PatternIdnt=37


Thanks galaxycraft.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jessier said:


> I would very much like to knit a queen sized blanket I can only find ones to crochet. I would like it with a pattern something like the feather and fan pattern or fairilse. I have never knitted a blanket before so I definitely need a pattern. The wool would have to be machine washable and not to thick. I remember knitting with Paton's Jet that is the thickest I have ever used from memory that is 12ply that would be thick enough. I know that some of you will think that a lace pattern not very practical for a bed but it would be on top of my other blankets. Thank you I am looking forward to reading what you all have to say. Jessie


It's a blanket, not a fitted garment or a glove. You are underrating yourself when you say you "definitely need a pattern"!

Choose the yarn and needles that produce the fabric you like. Yes, that means a bit of swatching before beginning.

Then decide a few small things. 
> Does it need to be reversible? (i.e. will the person using it daily be making the bed or just tossing the blanket on anywhichway?)

> If reversible, search for reversible stitch patterns that please you and which you are capable of doing ... a LOT. You MUST love the stitch pattern, because it will take a long time to make that size blanket. Trust me, I know from first-hand experience.

> If not reversible, search for any pattern that pleases you.

> Swatch it to learn how many pattern repeats _you_ need with _your_ chosen needles and yarn.

> Do the math to know how many stitches to cast on, as well as how much yarn to buy to make the length you want.

Only after following those steps will you be ready to begin with hope of success.

Be aware that such a large blanket might not fit into any household washing machine, but only into oversized commercial machines. To wash it by hand ... You'll need to be very strong or have a strongman to help you! Of course, if it's wool, you can always take it to the dry cleaners, but it probably won't be cheap to have cleaned.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

I am so impressed with your advice, Jessica-Jean, for some one about to make a large blanket. This is such a caring thing to do.



Jessica-Jean said:


> It's a blanket, not a fitted garment or a glove. You are underrating yourself when you say you "definitely need a pattern"!
> 
> Choose the yarn and needles that produce the fabric you like. Yes, that means a bit of swatching before beginning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Dolori said:


> That is a huge undertaking. You would need a very long circular needle to hold all the stitches required for a queen size blanket. ...


I do a lot of Iclandic sweaters and find that it's better not to crowd the stitches in the pattern areas. I use several circulars as "straights". When you're knitting for 6'4"ers, those rounds that go across the chest, around one arm, across the back and then around the other arm are LONG.

I wrap rubber bands around the points as secure point protectors.

You'll probably need something like that for the width you'll need. if you do it in one piece.

If you decide on strips, you may want to consider a way to knit or croched them together. You'll get a longer lasting join (if sewn with yarn, the constant pulling thru the fabric wears the strand thin. Yarn is not designed for sewing). I've got a Granny Square afgan I croched together 50 years ago that hasn't broke a seam. (Coats and Clark Red Heart 100% wool.)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mrs.Mac said:


> I am so impressed with your advice, Jessica-Jean, for some one about to make a large blanket. This is such a caring thing to do.


Having turned out dozens of twin-bed and larger blankets, I know whereof I speak. My sisters love theirs, but they need to lug it into a city large enough to have a laundromat with an oversized washer ... once year at most. I obviously wasn't expecting them to move to small towns with no laundromats at all! I just enjoyed the security of working the same pattern continuously for months at a time, even if I only got a few rows done each time I picked it up. Young children change while you're looking at them! My knitting was the only constant in my life ... besides work. No joy in work, just the paycheck.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Though I've never made a big blanket like the one you're thinking of, I did have an idea.

If you're doing it in strips, you might want to have a border on all four sides. A kind of plain, sturdy one -- not very wide at the tops and bottoms, maybe. Then when you sew or crochet the panels together, your joins might be less conspicuous.

Maybe I thought of this because I'm really crummy at doing joins.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> Maybe I thought of this because I'm really crummy at doing joins.


I've finally learned to join well, _but_ - given the choice - I'd rather deal with lugging a massive project in one piece everywhere I go, than have it laying around for years while I procrastinate about the assembly of the parts!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Clickers said:


> Thanks galaxycraft.


Yes, thank you, that's a really nice pattern!!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Mrs.Mac said:


> Just a thought: If you make a queen size blanket of a bulky yarn, it will be quite heavy. I have a pattern called Heirloom Afghan which can be made to any size, because the pattern is based on only 29 stitches, and three pattern rows. It is knitted in strips that are as long as you want the blanket to be, and then the strips are then sewn together for whatever size you want. This method keeps you from having the increasing weight of the entire piece in your lap, or on a large table before you, as it grows in size.
> 
> If you are interested, I can post the simple pattern for you.


I would like that pattern also. Could you post it on the forum?

OOPs...I saw where it was posted....Thanks!


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

the feather and fan pattern is an easy pattern to enlarge.  Knit a swatch in the yarn you wish to use ( Lion Brand Yarn carries wool-ease ; a nice washable wool ) use this sample swatch to measure the width of one pattern repeat. Ex: the pattern calls for 12 sts. for each pattern repeat . Each pattern repeat when knitted up is 4" wide. My boarders are 2" wide on each side. to make a blanket 20" wide I would need 4 pattern repeats plus my boarders. Good Luck !!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Jet is #5 in weight- you are right about it being 12ply. In the US called Bulky and in the UK Chunky which gives you an idea of what to look at in patterns if you are looking at them.

BUt as others have said you don't actually need a pattern for a blanket- it is after all basically a big square for a queen size. Us the suggestions given to work out the number of stitches you need and go for it.
While it will be very heavy done in 12ply (and need a lot of yarn) it will be much quicker than if you use a lighter yarn.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Jessier, 

I would suggest that you do it in stripes. Many years ago I crocheted a huuuuge blanket for my niece when she rented her first apartment. Doing the blanket was fun but so heavy and warm. Here is a picture and it was made with bulky yarn. She uses it only in winter because it is just too warm.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been wanting to make a queen size for my bed. I might use the tree of life pattern. If I were you I would use red heart super saver. There is no dye lot and washes well. I made a crochet blanket about 30years ago. I still have it and use it all the time. Holds up really well.


----------



## blanchebianca (May 12, 2013)

I have knitted, full, queen, and king size blankets - easy! I didn't want to be counting stitches across the width of the blanket. So I just knit a gauge swatch of the stitch pattern, multiplied it to mach the width of the blanket, and cast on that number of stitches. Then knitted away until I'd reached the length I wanted. Added a border and that was it. The size takes forever and invites wrist and hand issues, but it certainly is an accomplishment. Good luck.


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

If you look at some of the vintage patterns you may find one.I am knitting for my sins a queen size bedspread in 20 crochet cotton I must need my head read.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree that knitting all at once, for me, would be way too heavy. Panels or squares joined make it portable and adaptable to any size. 
happy knitting!


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

Me too!! I made a king as a wedding gift & it was a job , but one of love & lots if fun! The young couples little dog stayed with me while they honeymooned & to this day he still thinks he has certain "rights" to the blanket!!


----------



## ktge- (Jun 7, 2011)

I have made queen and king size blankets by sitting on my bed to knit so the bed supported the weight of the knitting. I have knit them so that the knitted row ran either across or up and down the bed. A
36 inch circular needle is long enough to knit either the length or width of the bed. After a while turning the knitting to knit back across the the row becomes quite a job. One of these days I hope to learn to "knit backwards" so that I can do the return rows without turning.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I have done both, one piece and in blocks. The one piece ones get awfully heavy and hot if it is not winter while you are making it. Blocks don't. I made a king size one years ago, took me a year to make it, I was working at the time. It was 225 7" x 7" blocks, sewed them together then crocheted around the whole thing. I used scrapes of worsted weight acrylic. Most of it was Red Heart. I have washed it atleast once a week during the winter for about 10 years now. Still holding together, still very warm.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Mrs.Mac said:


> Hello, again. I once made a full size afghan of rose color Red Heart yarn, and it is still very nice. Has been laundered several times. This is the way I made it. I could not have finished it had I tried to make the entire width on a long circular needle.
> Click "Download" to see printed directions for the three-row pattern.
> 
> I finished by making fringe on the downward points of the chevrons, on each end. If making a crib afghan, I omit the fringe.


Think I may be missing something, I downloaded your pattern you so graciously provided and it says cast on 29 stitches, but with the 1st row worked only counted 25 stitches worked on that row. May be that I just need that second cup of coffee!


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Hakuna, I'll never try anything this huge and involved, but if I did, I'd use this beautiful, beautiful one of yours!


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

The hand and wrist issues are the best reason for making a large item in sections. I once adapted my Heirloom afghan pattern to have three times the number of stitches on a cable needle, to avoid some sewing together, but soon found that my wrists were suffering from the weight.

Large items are a problem for many who do crafts. I once quilted a queen size quilt on a straight stitch sewing machine,and thought my shoulders and back were permanenly damaged when I finished. Never again. I've had carpal tunnel surgery on both hands, on one hand twice! Be careful how you treat your body. 


blanchebianca said:


> I have knitted, full, queen, and king size blankets - easy! I didn't want to be counting stitches across the width of the blanket. So I just knit a gauge swatch of the stitch pattern, multiplied it to mach the width of the blanket, and cast on that number of stitches. Then knitted away until I'd reached the length I wanted. Added a border and that was it. The size takes forever and invites wrist and hand issues, but it certainly is an accomplishment. Good luck.


----------



## ginette leclair (Oct 25, 2012)

all that said good advvices i made two once one weighed 4 pounds and the other one almost 6 pounds so now what i do i knit a pattern that i like for the middle of the blanket and i finish it at crocheting arouund that rectangle need a lot of experience and confidence but its rewarding at the end when you see your project finished. good luck and good day to all knitters and crocheters


----------



## Carol Reese (Feb 27, 2013)

Buttons is adorable!! Carol Reese


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I knit an afghan once going on the diagonal but I image it would be hard to do this with a rectangle. Search Yardrisil Blanket at the top which is done in big squares and then sewn together .


----------



## Boondocks (Mar 14, 2011)

jessier said:


> I would very much like to knit a queen sized blanket I can only find ones to crochet. I would like it with a pattern something like the feather and fan pattern or fairilse. I have never knitted a blanket before so I definitely need a pattern. The wool would have to be machine washable and not to thick. I remember knitting with Paton's Jet that is the thickest I have ever used from memory that is 12ply that would be thick enough. I know that some of you will think that a lace pattern not very practical for a bed but it would be on top of my other blankets. Thank you I am looking forward to reading what you all have to say. Jessie


I made my daughter a crocheted Star bedspread. It became too heavy so I made it into a coverlet instead and she loves it. Then, I knitted us a Queen size bedspread - MUCH LIGHTER! What I did was take my knitting book of patterns, pick one I liked (it had little bows in the middle of each block), and use it for blocks. I then crocheted them together on the edges. We love it. The only problem I have is I couldn't figure how to round a block for corners.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I cannot imaging ever sewing that many panels or strips together. 
I would do what Dream Weaver suggests to calculate the size you want, then start knitting. Also, as Dolori suggested you will need a long cable for a circular needle. They are available to 60" and I would get a 60" one. 
If you have to have a pattern, do a Ravelry search. Ravelry lists patterns from many different sources and its where I check first. It has filters so you can select free or for-pay patterns, the yarn weight you want to use and many other useful items to help you narrow your search. Feather and Fan is a popular pattern for all sorts of knitted items. You should not need to buy a pattern for using it.
These are the free Feather and Fan blankets on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&query=Feather%20and%20fan%20blanket&availability=free&craft=knitting&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs
You need to do a gauge swatch to know how many repeats to use to make it queen sized.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> Think I may be missing something, I downloaded your pattern you so graciously provided and it says cast on 29 stitches, but with the 1st row worked only counted 25 stitches worked on that row. May be that I just need that second cup of coffee!


Chances are that you missed a few yarn-overs. Try it again and place a stitch marker right in the middle of the pairs of k2tog. i.e., do k2tog, Place Marker, k2tog. If you do it as Mrs.Mac wrote, you'll need just 2 stitch markers. If you enlarge it, you'll need one for each set of two k2tog. Then, you'll be able to see right away just where you forgot the yos!

It's a lovely pattern. I just finished a similar one, but just the single strip; it's a scarf.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

There is an old saw about preferences: " Every one to their own liking, said the Old Woman as she kissed the cow!"

I am surprised at the aversion evident to sewing knitted or crocheted parts together. It really isn't that difficult. Knitting or crocheting parts, then joining them by a simple sewing stitch, to give a strong but flexible seam is so easy. Of course having an aversion to doing a certain technique does limit one's capabilities to try those different ways. Our wonderful brains and bodies are remarkably versatile. What a gift!

If one is strong enough to handle a long circular needle with many stitches, and continue to knit until it is full bed size, power to them. It is a wonder that so many members have so many different ways to do things. A real smorgabord of methods to create something useful, and beautiful.

I am knitting a sweater that begins with over 100 stitches from the bottom hem. No big deal, because a sweater is not a blanket. Because is very warm, I have put it aside until cooler weather comes. Adaptability. Versatility. 


MaryE-B said:


> I cannot imaging ever sewing that many panels or strips together.
> I would do what Dream Weaver suggests to calculate the size you want, then start knitting. Also, as Dolori suggested you will need a long cable for a circular needle. They are available to 60" and I would get a 60" one.
> If you have to have a pattern, do a Ravelry search. Ravelry lists at terns from many different sources and its where I check first. It has filters so you can select free or for-pay patterns, the yarn weight you want to use and many other useful items to help you narrow your search. Feather and Fan is a popular pattern for all sorts of knitted items. You should not need to buy a pattern for using it.
> These are the free Feather and Fan blankets on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&query=Feather%20and%20fan%20blanket&availability=free&craft=knitting&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs
> You need to do a gauge swatch to know how many repeats to use to make it queen sized.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mrs.Mac said:


> I am surprised at the aversion evident to sewing knitted or crocheted parts together. It really isn't that difficult. Knitting or crocheting parts, then joining them by a simple sewing stitch, to give a strong but flexible seam is so easy. Of course having an aversion to doing a certain technique does limit one's capabilities to try those different ways. ...


It all depends on which activity you find more enjoyable. I prefer to knit or crochet than to sew; plain and simple. I am _able_ to sew, but it's barely a step above housework on my enjoyable activities list.

I _like_ working on sampler squares. That part's fun! But then to have them sitting for ages waiting for me to get the urge to assemble them ... not so much fun. So, they wait, and I flit off to work on something else ... again. This is how my collection of WIPs has grown to such a size!


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi, Jessica-Jean, 
I just checked the Heirloom pattern I posted, and found a type, or rather am omission. Here is the corrected pattern.The omission was the K4 just following the first "(K2 tog) twice" I am so sorry. This will really be confusing.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Chances are that you missed a few yarn-overs. Try it again and place a stitch marker right in the middle of the pairs of k2tog. i.e., do k2tog, Place Marker, k2tog. If you do it as Mrs.Mac wrote, you'll need just 2 stitch markers. If you enlarge it, you'll need one for each set of two k2tog. Then, you'll be able to see right away just where you forgot the yos!
> 
> It's a lovely pattern. I just finished a similar one, but just the single strip; it's a scarf.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi, I knitted aQueen sized blanket for my GD's other half. ha 
It was a job, but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I too knitted most of it from my bed. I have my Mom's craftmatic bed. It adjusts to a sitting position. After the blanket got bigger, I did it from that bed. It was great. I used a 60" inch cable. However after I gained some experience in knitting, I wish I had used a shorter cable. All that long one did was get in my way and made it hard to keep the stitches pulled around. I am sure a 40" would be plenty long. It only took me about a month or a little less. I didn't start it until after the first of the year, and then went to Texas to see my son on Feb. 6th and I had it finished before that. However, I knitted it and only it until I finshed it. lol I made my GS and youngest GD a full-sized bed blanket. Actually my GS's turned out to be a twin size. So you do have to be careful about increasing an Afghan pattern to whatever size you need. You have to take into account the pattern you are using. I was using a Chevron pattern for GS and didn't increase the amount of cast on stitches that I needed. So it was almost a full size smaller than what I wanted. They only took about a month or 6 weeks for both. I knitted on one for awhile and then the other for awhile. My Gd's was knit one purl one all the way, so was pretty tedious, that's why I switched back and forth. But, back to the Queen size. When it got hard to turn the blanket, I just turned it half way, turned the top and not the whole blanket, then turned it back for the next row. It worked a lot better. Good luck.
Sue


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Nana, I went back and looked at the pattern that I posted, and you are right, there was an error.

Here is the corrected first row:

After cast on of 29 stitches, the first row has to be thus:

K2, YO, K4, (K2 tog twice) K4, YO, K1, YO, K4, (K2 tog twice), K4, YO, K2.

The other 2 rows are the same. I am so sorry about the error. I have made the error myself while beginning this pattern, as the sequence is at first confusing. After you make one design that includes the three rows, and begin the second design part, it becomes much easier, as you can see the sequence of stitches. I am so sorry to cause you confusion.

I have begun an afghanby this pattern, using 81 stitches across on a circular needle, which makes six designs across rather than two. It is fairly simple to change the pattern to do that. Then you would have two panels that are 3 times as wide as the original strips, making a pretty wide afghan. Then there would just be 2 pieces to sew together. If I can help you with any of this, send me a PM. 


Nana5 said:


> Think I may be missing something, I downloaded your pattern you so graciously provided and it says cast on 29 stitches, but with the 1st row worked only counted 25 stitches worked on that row. May be that I just need that second cup of coffee!


----------



## Dayna9559 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jessica-Jean, Maybe you could try crocheting the pieces together. That's what I do. I'm not a big fan of whip stitching. I'll crochet my pieces together whether it's a knitted project or a crocheted project. Makes it much less painful.


----------



## knitter2 (Feb 19, 2012)

I started knitting my Grandson a queen size blanket for his bed and it took me a little over a year to finish. I used size 15 circular needles with a 52" corde. I did it in stripes of two colors. Each stripe was a whole ball of yarn. It did get very heavy but was so warm in the cold weather while working on it. He loves it and uses it to snuggle with while watching TV and to sleep with. It was well worth to time it took to see the look on his face that Christmas. I'm glad I did it and I know your will too.
Jane


----------



## Kholderby (Feb 21, 2013)

I just finished knitting a queen size blanket & 2 pillow shams for my daughter's wedding present. I used size 8 40" circular needles and worsted weight yarn... About 56 skeins of it! I took the repeat of the pattern and figured out how many repeats I needed to reach across a queen bed...then figured how long I needed to make it. I ordered yarn based on how far three skeins got me. It turned out beautiful!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dayna9559 said:


> Jessica-Jean, Maybe you could try crocheting the pieces together. That's what I do. I'm not a big fan of whip stitching. I'll crochet my pieces together whether it's a knitted project or a crocheted project. Makes it much less painful.


From my page on joining strips/motifs:
In my vocabulary, 'sew' is a forbidden word/activity! But if you must sew, there are several methods, and this site is a good starting point: http://crochet.about.com/od/Sewing-Techniques/tp/how-tos-for-joining-granny-squares-and-crochet-motifs.htm?nl=1

My _personal_ favourite method, and the one I used on my two 99-knitted-squares blankets is Priscilla Hewitt's Flat Braid Joining Method.

If you prefer videos: Flat Braid Joining:

*First:* 




*Second:* 




*Third:* 




*Fourth:* 




And that's from just _one_ videographer! If you search FLAT BRAID JOIN on YouTube, you'll find many more such videos done by others.

*NOTE:* There's no law dictating that it be used only for joining granny squares. Once you've worked a round of single crochet - odd number - this method can be used on any squares/strips at all, even fabric ones!

*Oldies-but-Goodies*
Tutorial: The amazingly flat crochet seam
http://grumpygirl.blogs.com/home/2007/08/tutorial-the-am.html

Crochet seaming tutorial Mark II
http://grumpygirl.blogs.com/home/2009/07/crochet-seaming-tutorial-mark-ii.html

http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/2008/11/hexagon-crochet.html

http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/joining-asyougo-sqaures.html


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Think I'll stick to my duvet, it's so nice & light & cosy.


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

I would suggest knitting tree of life squares with some non-pattern squares easier to put together than trying to carry the weight of a queen size all at once.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hakuna Matata, isn't this last picture the Old Shale stitch? http://northernlace.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/feather-and-fan-versus-old-shale/
It's really beautiful.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

I really wish I could see the pattern and picture. I can't open the download.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Mrs.Mac said:


> Hi, Jessica-Jean,
> I just checked the Heirloom pattern I posted, and found a type, or rather am omission. Here is the corrected pattern.The omission was the K4 just following the first "(K2 tog) twice" I am so sorry. This will really be confusing.


Thanks Mrs.Mac......that makes sense. So nice of you to correct it, sounds wonderful to make!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Mrs.Mac said:


> Nana, I went back and looked at the pattern that I posted, and you are right, there was an error.
> 
> Here is the corrected first row:
> 
> ...


thanks again!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tookie said:


> I really wish I could see the pattern and picture. I can't open the download.


I've put it into a PDF for you to download here:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Feather and fan would and has been my choice. Or a simple block pattern works well also. You will definitely get bored with it though so have something else on the side to work on! Panels might be best. I did knit one to cover a king size waterbed in one piece! That thing was hugh but the lady who wanted it was thrilled!


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

You are so welcome. Best wishes for success project.



Nana5 said:


> Thanks Mrs.Mac......that makes sense. So nice of you to correct it, sounds wonderful to make!


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks, Jessica-J. for this. I often write or copy a pattern in Word, then post it instead of converting it. Notice you got the correction. I am often the world's most careless typist.



Jessica-Jean said:


> I've put it into a PDF for you to download here:


----------



## lssknitter (Mar 17, 2013)

Janina said:


> Jessier,
> 
> I would suggest that you do it in stripes. Many years ago I crocheted a huuuuge blanket for my niece when she rented her first apartment. Doing the blanket was fun but so heavy and warm. Here is a picture and it was made with bulky yarn. She uses it only in winter because it is just too warm.


Your blanket is beautiful!!


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Thank you MsMac for that pattern. It's a real winner.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mrs.Mac said:


> Thanks, Jessica-J. for this. I often write or copy a pattern in Word, then post it instead of converting it. Notice you got the correction. I am often the world's most careless typist.


No problem. I suppose typing scientific formulae may be harder to do accurately than knitting patterns, but the error factor is one reason I just LOVE patterns that have charts as well as text. Between the two, one is usually error-free!

I read through your pattern line several times, counting as I went, and never noticed the missing bit. Really strange since I just finished working on two similar patterns last week! The older one was the All Purpose Knitted Afghan from http://www.projectlinus.org/patterns/


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

You are so welcome. 
By the way, to avoid confusion, I am Mrs.Mac, and I think there is another KP member whose name is Ms.Mac, or msmac.

This simple pattern has served so well for so many gifts that my mother made for out family, and is simple enough to enjoy while doing other things, like listening to radio, or TV, or having a conversation, once the knitter gets accustomed to those three fairly simple rows. May you enjoy doing whatever, in very good health. 


eveningstar said:


> Thank you MsMac for that pattern. It's a real winner.


----------



## GrammyLinda (Oct 14, 2011)

I made a king size afghan using four strands of Simply Soft. I used a size 50 needle that was 60" long. The big problem was the cord was the same size as the needle, and trying to slip all of those stitches along the cord was a chore. It took me three years, because I could only work on in when it was cold, and here in Tn. it isn't cold enough for very long. I used the "Hot Damn" pattern, which was garter stitch border, and knit 10, purl 10, for 10 rows and then switch. The main think I did that was different, when I reached the top, I made the garter stitch border wide enough to reach under the pillows and fold back over them. I didn't want to try to tuck it under the pillows when I made the bed. It is so heavy, it takes both my DH and me to make the bed. Now we aren't even using it, because we got another dog, and he paws at the covers, and I don't want him to tear it up.


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

I attempted to make a full sized bedspread...not covelet I got about 1/3 done and found so many dropped stitches and mistakes I had to rip it all out. I then understood why so many bedspreads are made in blocks or strips. Just something to think about.....


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> I have done both, one piece and in blocks. The one piece ones get awfully heavy and hot if it is not winter while you are making it. Blocks don't. I made a king size one years ago, took me a year to make it, I was working at the time. It was 225 7" x 7" blocks, sewed them together then crocheted around the whole thing. I used scrapes of worsted weight acrylic. Most of it was Red Heart. I have washed it atleast once a week during the winter for about 10 years now. Still holding together, still very warm.


Sounds very like the one I am making Golden Age bedspread


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

My blanket history:
First up was a crib blanket - to keep my squirmy baby warm. None of the gift blankets stuck to him, but the little one my mother crocheted did. So I called her, got the 'pattern' and made a bigger one. (The so-called pattern is the simplest after plain sc. Sc in dc of previous row, dc in sc of prevous row; ch 1 at end of row. Repeat to size.)
It worked so well, I enlarged it when he moved to a bed, and made another for his sister.
There were a bunch of that pattern.
Then my darling was going to visit his mother in Syria. He hadn't been home in a decade, and I'd never met my mother-in-law. I bought a truckload of beautiful sport-weight orange yarn and knitted a very large blanket with an all-over lacy pattern. I did much ripping, but did finish it in time for him to take it with him.
There are two completed 99-knitted squares sampler afghans as well. The first took from 1966 to 2002; the second just a 4 or 5 years.
There are afghan stitch (now more often called Tunisian Simple Stitch) blankets of every size gracing the beds of my sisters and their kids.
There are blankets made with a double-ended hook - super thick and warm! - scattered among friends and family - all in a single piece.
I had a boxful of mixed more-or-less sport-weight yarns from my mother's house. I knit an extra long twin-bed sized blanket based on the diagonal dishcloth, using the longest, thickest circular I then had and three strands of yarn at a time. When finished, my son claimed it! (Will wonders never cease?! He actually _liked_ something I'd knit!)
On my last trip to Syria, I made him a bigger version in the purples he'd requested; he's in a queen-sized bed now. It's still waiting for all the ends to be tucked away.
There are blankets made in strips, mile-a-minute blankets, mitered-squares blankets, and Ramblin' Rows blankets. Few are small, but neither am I.

Did I do them all faultlessly? Not a chance! I did much ripping out of days and days of knitting/crocheting when I noticed an overlooked error. It's very hard for me to leave an error, though there were some I fudged invisibly.

It is all up to the maker. You can make any size _you_ want, *if* you want. You can use a pattern, or just knit without any. The only limitations are your own imagination and your yarn supply!

Knit on!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

moreighn said:


> Sounds very like the one I am making Golden Age bedspread


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/golden-age-bedspread ?


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

jessier said:


> I would very much like to knit a queen sized blanket I can only find ones to crochet. I would like it with a pattern something like the feather and fan pattern or fairilse. I have never knitted a blanket before so I definitely need a pattern. The wool would have to be machine washable and not to thick. I remember knitting with Paton's Jet that is the thickest I have ever used from memory that is 12ply that would be thick enough. I know that some of you will think that a lace pattern not very practical for a bed but it would be on top of my other blankets. Thank you I am looking forward to reading what you all have to say. Jessie


Jessier, I have done knitted blankets, that fit both queen and king size beds, in one piece. Not difficult, but awkward. I would have to stand up to turn the fabric to knit the next row. Strips might be easier, as others have suggested, but my seeming left a _lot_ to be desired when I was making them. A long circular needle is a must if you are going to make it in one piece!

I have seen patterns for large (bed sized) feather and fan blankets, but it was some years ago. I am not sure why you don't want the yarn to be too thick, but a thicker yarn, and larger needles will make the project go much quicker. The lacy pattern will still show to advantage with larger needles and I don't think the finished product will have much more weight to it than a thinner yarn. The blankets I made were made with 2 strands of #4 (U S Worsted weight) worked together on size US 10 1/2, or larger needles. I could actually follow a normal afghan, printed pattern. I adjusted the size by increasing the size of the needles used. I used Red Heart Super Saver "no dye lot" yarn. If my yarn estimate was off, I could get more, and definitely machine washable and dryable. They lasted through years of daily use and survived four children, assorted cats and dogs, and more than a few grandchildren .


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

Please, please put the pattern on kp for us I would just love to knit a blanket
too with this easy pattern! :roll: :roll:


----------



## gailissa (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree that the panel idea is good. When I do one with panels I usually do 2 panels at a time so there is not that much sewing when finished.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Hakuna Matata said:


> In America, the "standard" sizes for blankets are as follows:
> Crib: 45 by 60 inches
> Twin: 66 by 90 inches
> Double: 80 by 90 inches
> ...


Handy chart. Thanks for the link.
I dislike sewing strips together and recently finished an afghan with repeating motif that was for a double bed with 250 stitches on size 9 needles of worsted weight. The feather and fan strips are looser. If you used a larger needle this may be enough. It did get heavy and had to be completed at a table so that weight of blanket didnt rest on me in this hot arizona climate


----------



## lssknitter (Mar 17, 2013)

lssknitter said:


> Your blanket is beautiful!!


Here is a granny square blanket I made a long time ago. We put it away in the summer time because it is so warm. It took me quite a while, then had to put it together. Spread the squares out and DH helped place them!!


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks! I know you will enjoy doing it.


eveningstar said:


> Thank you MsMac for that pattern. It's a real winner.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Which pattern are you referring to? Your post did not show which one you meant.



snoekie said:


> Please, please put the pattern on kp for us I would just love to knit a blanket
> too with this easy pattern! :roll: :roll:


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

Can you please send me the link to download this pattern too? :?:


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

I am from South Africa and me too are s grateful 
For this pattern :x


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

snoekie said:


> Can you please send me the link to download this pattern too? :?:


Snoekie, if you don't use *Quote Reply*, then we have no way of guessing just which/whose pattern you are referring to.


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

Mrs.Mac said:


> Hello, again. I once made a full size afghan of rose color Red Heart yarn, and it is still very nice. Has been laundered several times. This is the way I made it. I could not have finished it had I tried to make the entire width on a long circular needle.
> Click "Download" to see printed directions for the three-row pattern.
> 
> I finished by making fringe on the downward points of the chevrons, on each end. If making a crib afghan, I omit the fringe.


Thank you so very much


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

Mrs.Mac said:


> Nana, I went back and looked at the pattern that I posted, and you are right, there was an error.
> 
> Here is the corrected first row:
> 
> ...


Hi can you me the pattern too

:lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

snoekie said:


> Hi can you me the pattern too
> 
> :lol:


OK. _Now_ I know which pattern you're after. If you will go back to my second post on page 4 of this topic, you'll find Mrs.Mac's pattern and photo in a downloadable PDF.


----------



## mo fogg (Jun 29, 2013)

I have recently knitted a 6ftx4ft comfort blanket in 9inch squares taken from a baby blanket. I made it in double knitting and it is very warm and pretty. No reason you could not make it in a heavier yarn. I used 5 different colours and you simply sew the squares together and can make it as large as you want and then knitted a pretty border separately. Will try to put a picture up soon. Sorry cannot do at moment as only just registered.


----------



## mo fogg (Jun 29, 2013)

mo fogg said:


> I have recently knitted a 6ftx4ft comfort blanket in 9inch squares taken from a baby blanket. I made it in double knitting and it is very warm and pretty. No reason you could not make it in a heavier yarn. I used 5 different colours and you simply sew the squares together and can make it as large as you want and then knitted a pretty border separately. Will try to put a picture up soon. Sorry cannot do at moment as only just registered.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mo fogg said:


> I have recently knitted a 6ftx4ft comfort blanket in 9inch squares taken from a baby blanket. I made it in double knitting and it is very warm and pretty. No reason you could not make it in a heavier yarn. I used 5 different colours and you simply sew the squares together and can make it as large as you want and then knitted a pretty border separately. Will try to put a picture up soon. Sorry cannot do at moment as only just registered.


Welcome to Knitting Paradise! There are no prerequisites before posting a photo, only before advertising in the classifieds section. You'll find the directions for posting photos on the rules section: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow, I cannot wait to get to a computer to go to these links and download the patterns. Everyone is so helpful and so quick. I would not be able to keep up. I really enjoyed reading this topic.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> Think I may be missing something, I downloaded your pattern you so graciously provided and it says cast on 29 stitches, but with the 1st row worked only counted 25 stitches worked on that row. May be that I just need that second cup of coffee!


did the same there is a K4 missing should read like this:
Row 1: Knit 2, Yarn over (YO), K4, k2 tog twice, K4, YO , K1, YO, K4, k2 tog twice, k4, YO , K2. Turn


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for noticing. I had already corrected the pattern as I first posted it. Even sent corrected pattern to some members on PMs. after Jessica-Jean posted her PDF version, which is also corrected. This is a very simple pattern, but the set of stitches in Row one must all be included, and in order for it to work.

Even though I have used this pattern for years, and completed many items using it, I have become frustrated as I often knit sort of on automatic pilot, and may put in a YO where one should not be, even in Row 3, which could not be easier, just knit across. Thanks reading carefully.



dshorty57 said:


> did the same there is a K4 missing should read like this:
> Row 1: Knit 2, Yarn over (YO), K4, k2 tog twice, K4, YO , K1, YO, K4, k2 tog twice, k4, YO , K2. Turn


----------



## omadaycare (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello mrs.mac 
I would love the instructions on how to knit a blanket using your pattern of 29 stitches plz.


----------



## agedog1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Mrs.Mac said:


> Just a thought: If you make a queen size blanket of a bulky yarn, it will be quite heavy. I have a pattern called Heirloom Afghan which can be made to any size, because the pattern is based on only 29 stitches, and three pattern rows. It is knitted in strips that are as long as you want the blanket to be, and then the strips are then sewn together for whatever size you want. This method keeps you from having the increasing weight of the entire piece in your lap, or on a large table before you, as it grows in size.
> 
> If you are interested, I can post the simple pattern for you.


Mrs. Mac. I am new here and would very much like the pattern. Thank you


----------

